# Oorgle's Giant Asian Mantis



## Oorgle (Apr 29, 2007)

This is my L3 Giant Asian Mantis. It is also my first mantis. Sorry for not getting a closer shot, but my camera isn't that great at closeups.  

You can still see it's old skin attatched to the top of the cage.







Hunting a Melanogaster.






Yes, the fly lost in the end.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice. It looks like the fly can escape so be careful. Hmm, the mantis _may_ be able to escape too.


----------



## Oorgle (Apr 29, 2007)

Nah, I take the lid off and feed it on the top of the lid. I always keep an eye on it so the food and the mantis can't escape.


----------

